# Baldy & Fluff are standing up :)



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi All,
Elle's thread is getting rather long, so I thought I would make a new thread showing my two babies Baldy & Fluff.
As you will see, Baldy is no longer Baldy  She is a dark grey color (Dun), and Fluff is a Recessive Red, plus he has white flights and a little white mark on his left eye. They are both getting big and are starting to stand and walk around. 
Here they are today at day 19:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=bfstanding.jpg

Elle continues to do well, I will post an album url for her shortly.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds they are! Do you expect those colors to change when they go through the next molt?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Alaska, 


Totally charming...

Little Autumn Birds...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Winners!*

You sure do have lovely birds, Alaska! I keep thinking that Baldy is the recessive red! Will have to REALLY re-think!

Can't wait to see them all grown up and of course, keeping track of Elle! Such adventures! Many thanks!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Look at that crop Fluff is sporting.  
They are too adorable. Gotta love these babies!!  

Thanks for sharing the photos Alaska.

Cindy


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks all for your comments 
Fluff is really loud with his squeeks, so I guess he gets fed a little more than Baldy, so he defintaly puts that big crop to good use!
Baldy is half a day younger, and always just that little bit behind Fluff in development, she is yet to have her head feathers open fully, although I think she may have a little white stripe around her forehead area, time will tell.
As for keeping their colours, they will keep their 'base' color. As in Fluff will stay Rec Red, and Baldy will stay Dun (spread dilute). However Fluff has white flight feathers and a white tail feather that may change after moult, and I'm not sure if their head badging will stay the same, it may change shape a little.
They are just so tiny and precious at the moment, can I keep them at this age please 

Heres one for the Elle Fanclub members, I was lucky to catch the 'community bath time' and walked straight out on Penny giving Elle her first bath:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellesbath.jpg

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*The bath*

picture is hilarious! Elle looks like she's getting too big to take a bath in that container....or is it bigger than it looks?  

BTW, there is a new member on the feral pigeon site from Australia called Fionajane. Have you seen her post?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alaska,

Would you STOP IT! Please stop posting these pictures of these darlings Baldy and Fluff?

I'm getting a great uncontrolable desire to want to cuddle those babies, and since you live too far away.... that means I would have to have my birds hatch an egg just so I can cuddle with a little one,.... and that would mean a population increase, and it isn't exactly the right time of year here.......

Seriously, I love your great pictures....keep them coming, I'll go hug Skye!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, you know what strikes me the most about your pictures? It isn't the excellent photography, or that visually the birds are just downright beautiful. It is the pure sweetness and contentment you see in their eyes - all of them - babies and parents alike.

You are to be commended for taking such good care of your birds. Their surroundings are very clean and comfortable looking and obviously they are all well fed.

Please keep the pics coming. maggie


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

The bath pic shows exactly how big Elle is. That container is over a foot long and a good 8inches wide, I have two of them, and both Cecil and Ruby take a bath together in this size contianer. Given Elle is fluffed up in that shot, as she was being taught by Penny how to swish her tail back and forth in the water 
Lol Treesa, I'm sure when the seasons swap, everyone here will be doing the same to me by posting pics of their new littlens while mine are snuggled down for the winter. I'll try to not take as many photos....NOT 
Maggie, thanks for the nice comment, I do try and keep them all as happy and clean as possible. It can be alot of work, especially with these pooping machines, but it's worth it when you see how content they are in their home.
Spoilt brats....just like all my other animals...lol
Regards
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, I have been working hard on pixalbums to make it possible to have an 'Elle Album' and now it is operating. All current pics have a title showing how old she was on that day.

Here is the link to Elle's Album, I'll be putting pix of Elle here as she grows older:
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&subdir=Elles Album

Regards
Alaska


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alaska! Way too wonderful! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, 

BRAVO!

maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well Done!*

GREAT pictures! Thanks so much...continuing episodes will be eagerly awaited!  

Those pigeon colors are to die for! Elle's white breast feathers are really somthing else!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Quick update on my baby pidge's:

Elle is doing fantastic, she can now fly from her nest box to the food perch, she both eats and drinks by herself, plus she flys around from the bottom of the loft to the top. Such a beautiful clever 'little' (not) girl 

Baldy & Fluff are 26days old today, they still haven't ventured out of the nest,but from the looks I can see them giving the outside world it won't be long. Both are near fully feathered and harass their dad Cecil a few times a day to feed. Poor Cecil, he is now feeding himself plus two near full grown pigeons aswell...what a workload!! 
Here is a pic of Feeding time for Baldy & Fluff today:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=feedtime.jpg
'Please stand in line if you require feeding' ....lol

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Cecil*

sure has beautiful accents! Your birds are not only remarkable in color but their expressions are just priceless! Talk about being able to communicate!

ELLE, of course, is in a class by herself and with her beauty, could be the "Helen of Troy" of the pigeon world!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Those are beautifull baby's! They truely show how far behind my Squidgy is, as he is 29 days old! I hope someday my Squidgy will look like that!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I'll probably start repeating myself anyday now because I'll run out of words to describe how delightful your birds are. Cecil is beautiful. The markings made by his wings near his tail is so pretty. Such a good daddy. And, the look on Baldy's sweet little face is adorable.

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo - who could resist that precious face! What a sweetie!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Baldy and Fluff look great! Your youngsters certainly do have a unique look to them that is very cute and stubby, even their heads are more round I'm sorry but I forget what breed they are, can you remind me?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi alaska,


Yes, they look so spirited and calm at-the-same-time..and so beautiful!

I too am curious as to their Breed..?


Too, how may one qualify to submit images to the 'Pigeon-Pics'?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks again for your comments 

In reply:
Mr Squeaks, When Cecil came into my life, I went out and hunted down a 'perfect partner' for him genetically, the effort was worth it now as the babies are coming out some beautiful colors. No matter what future babies I have, Elle is very special and will always be my 'little' girl 

Dnrslucky1, is Squidgy a hand-raised pigeon? This would explain him taking a little while longer to mature. He will get there, infact you are lucky, you get to see him in baby form for longer!

Lady Tarheel, Cecil was my first pigeon, and is a special boy, he has alot in his genetic makeup, including Spread, Badging, Dilute and Recessive Red, and those white flight feathers! and thats just what I know so far from him and his current babies, fortunately his son Fluff, has also picked up the white flights and a little white mark on his eye, it makes them very pretty and unique.

TerriB, thankyou, Baldy is a very sweet looking pigeon, she likes to put on the charm, and even do a little sideways look at you when you come near her, genetically I know Baldy is definately a girl, she'll have many cooing Boys around her in the future I'm sure 

PigeonPal2002, these pigeons are 'Australian Performing Tumblers' or APT's for short. This is a breed here in Australia, they have a rounded head and when they stand upright their chests are quite high and waists look quite slim, almost like a guard standing at attention. They are extremely good natured, and are fantastic parents.
Here is a link to their breed standard if you are interested:
http://spud1.50megs.com/Breed Standards/Standard-AustPerfTumbler.PDF

Pdpbison, As for PigeonPix, you have two options:
1. Just go to www.pixalbums.net/pigeon then click on the 'Upload new Photo' link in the top menu. Then just choose an album name, a title to put below your pix, and then select the photo from your harddrive, then click 'Upload Pix'
The site will then make your album and the picture will be in it.
From there you just keep uploading pix using the same Album Name and all of your pix will go into that same album.
2. If you want to have options like Uploading Multiple Pix at once, Editing titles, deleting pix, putting pix into subfolders (like my Elle Album), all you have to do is fill out the form on the 'Upgrade' page, and then you are a member and can do all that. Upgrading to become a member is free. Basically I have to have the upgrade option so that serious users have a little more security with their albums (You wouldn't want anyone just editing your titles, or deleting your pix).
Have a try and if you have any problems just let me know, I wrote the site, so I can help you with anything on it 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*No Wonder*

your birds have such a great "look!"

What a wonderful breed! 

Do you show any of yours? How many do you plan to raise? How did you obtain Cecil? And his mate? 

I would assume that ELLE does not fit the standard in SIZE. Could she still be shown? If not, who cares - she's in a class by herself anyway!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska,

Ah, Ok....that explains things a bit more then They are quite a large bird in size then, even heavier than a good standard homer. 

You've really researched things well in obtaining optimal breeding stock and it's definitely paying off for you now. Your birds are all so gorgeous and healthy

Glad that things are working out so well in your hobby and breed


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Here is a quick summary of the story of how Cecil came to me:
My better half is a store manager for a large food chain here in AU, about one year ago, I started to hear how this black and white pigeon was starting to frequent the store...basically he would walk in in mid morning and spend the middle hours of the day (the hot ones (it was summer here)) walking around the store, and going to the pet food isle and picking at the dog food. When it got cooler outside, he would then waddle out again.
This went on for about a month, until one day I received a call saying that upper management had found out and was bringing in a bird exterminator to catch him.
Ofcourse, by this time my other half had already organised some staff to catch the pigeon and keep it in a small cage out the back, so at once I drove over and picked him up and brought him home....The store was in a suburb called Cecil Hills... so ofcourse....the clever little pigeon became 'Cecil' 

Ofcourse I then went out looking for his perfect mate...along the way in the search (while visiting many pigeon owners in the area), I was given Ash & Penny. Because I was looking for a specific type of bird...it took a while, but finally I met a man who bred APT's and he had GAVE ME Ruby. He is a very friendly great person and I am very thankful he gave me Ruby, as she is truly beautiful and a show quality bird.
This is my first year breeding pigeons, so I have not shown them...but may do so in the future (Ruby's good bloodline, and Cecil's amazing genetics are a great combination).

I am thinking of breeding up to ten birds this year (I don't have a huge amount of room, and I don't want them to get overcrowded. I keep thinking of bigger and better loft ideas, so who knows what may happen in the future 


Elle is actually the baby of Penny and Ash. They are not Apt's.
Penny is a cross between a Nun and a Fantail.
Ash is a cross between a tumbler and a homer.
I was given both of these pigeons as the owners did not want them, so I took them in to care for them.
I let them breed that once to see what would happen, and hence came the absolutely beautiful Elle!!
So Elle is indeed a very special pigeon, She has the elegance of a fantail, the self-importance of a Nun and the intelligence of a homer 
They say things can skip a generation, perhaps her grandparents were giants 


Wow what a post...my fingers are sore
Regards
Alaska


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your interesting story!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Many Thanks for your story!*

WOW! ELLE sure has an interesting genetic background! No wonder she's "different!"

That Cecil is ONE LUCKY BIRD!

Best of luck with future breedings. I sure look forward to reading more adventures while keeping track of Baldy, Fluffy and ELLE (btw, I 'capitalize' her name due to her size!) LOL


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Well Baldy and Fluff are out of the nest, flying to the food perch and even starting to feed themselves...however in the evening they still beg daddy for a quick feed time...Poor Cecil he looks tired, but he is such a good dad that he diligently feeds whenever they ask. Hopefully these feeds will stop shortly, once they get better at feeding themselves, and he can get a bit of a break 

Today I went out and there they were all in a row sitting on their perch, I'm sure if Ruby wasn't sitting on her new eggs she would have beenright beside them 
Heres a pic:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=comfyspot.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I do think these babies have the sweetest faces I have ever seen. They just look so contented and serene. Cecil does look tired but just look how close he and Fluff are sitting - you couldn't get a piece of paper between them. He really is a good daddy.

Again, thank you for all of the wonderful pictures of your birds. One thing I thought of while looking at them was how people who don't like pigeons could change their minds by just looking at your birds.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful family portrait and what a good Daddy Cecil is!

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I just love seeing everyones pics! Alaska, You have some very special babies! You are very lucky! 

Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those babies are TOO CUTE FOR WORDS! Great family portrait!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Haven't heard*

from you about ELLE, Fluffy and Baldy...HOW IS EVERYONE????? Oh yes, YOU TOO! LOL


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Mr Squeaks,
I've been really busy over the last few weeks, and haven't had enough time to drop in here to see everyone.
ELLE, Fluffy and Baldy are all doing Fantastic 

Now for some updated pics...
Here is ELLE!, with her dad Ash:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=0elleandash.jpg
As you can see, she is still a big girl, oh btw, due to Ash's recent behaviour towards Elle...I am certain Elle is a Girl 
Here are some pics of Baldy and Fluff:
Baldy:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=d43baldy.jpg
Fluff:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=d43fluff.jpg
Fluff showing off her white flights:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=d43fluffb.jpg

Plus I have had new arrivals...Mini and Max!!!!!!
Check out the new thread to see pics of the new babies 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Thanks for posting the new pictures. Elle, Fluff and Baldy have grown into absolutely stunning and gorgeous birds! They are such a clean, tightly feathered breed and their individual colours are just incredible

Their faces are so cute too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alaska,

My goodness, Ella is quite the gorgious hen.

Baldy still has that expressive look, so cute, and Fluffy (is it Fluff or Fluffy?) is stunning with her white flights.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, oh, how I enjoy these pictures. Your pigeons are just stunning.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Oh My!*

Baldy is no longer "bald!" What a handsome bird he has become! People tuning in 'late,' will wonder WHY he is called Baldy! LOL

I kinda figured you were busy but I still had to check. Your birds are just too stunning to be forgotten and, of course, I am DELIGHTED to hear that ELLE is a hen! That picture with her dad is just too funny! Made my day! She is just some special bird!!

Fluffy is soooo stunning with those white accent feathers!

Saw Mini and Max and the adventures continue.... Thanks so much for the updates!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alaska,

These babies have grown up to be just beautiful...thanks for sharing with us.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos and beautiful birds! Thanks!


----------

